# Logo



## toxo (Jun 19, 2002)

*LOGO*

Not a clue ....except that Martin bows...RRRRROOOOAAAAARRRRRR


----------



## Lifer (Jul 24, 2002)

*Cat Logo*

It's actually a prowling Cougar, and it was introduced in the early '90's as a fresher alternative to the traditional deer head logo that was used since the 50's.


----------

